
PostgreSQL versioning changes and next development cycle announcement - snaky
https://www.postgresql.org/message-id/ba76aeb0-2f84-d180-268f-ea0f5ace4a7b@2ndquadrant.com
======
colanderman
Background: upgrading PostgreSQL has, until now, required a dump & restore
across (what looks to the rest of the world like) "minor" upgrades (e.g. 9.4 →
9.5), due to on-disk format changes. This change brings Postgres more in line
with most people's expectations; such releases will instead get a major
version bump.

(I think until now, major version bumps (e.g. 8.4 → 9.0) had been reserved for
backward-incompatible API changes, à la SemVer, but I could be wrong.)

